# relation du rpe/ram et assmats



## nanny mcfee (23 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, après demande de copie de mon dossier administratif (reçu par mail) je fais une chute de 18 étages et pourquoi? parceque je vois des comptes rendus du rep/ram 
Alors attention à celles qui fréquente les rpe/ram, moi c'est décidé je n'irais plus!


----------



## angèle1982 (23 Novembre 2022)

Nanny j'ai déjà maintes fois raconté sur ce forum mes déboires avec la ramette de mon village il y a quelques années ! j'ai essayé d'y retourner par la suite 2 fois (pas plus) la nouvelle ramette (l'autre m'ayant mis la misère et fait avoir un avertissement par la PMI qui sont arrivées à 2 et ne m'ont laissées aucune chance de m'expliquer la parole de la ramette ayant plus de valeur qu'une "pauvre" ass mat bref ... mais j'ai réussi à ce qu'elle parte qd même !) je me suis rendue compte qu'elle avait un CARNET et notait des choses dedans !!! je sais de source sûre que le RAM/RPE et la PMI communiquent entre eux ... alors oui attention à vous chers (ères) collègues à votre comportement et vos paroles dans ce lieu ... 😕😤


----------



## Titine15 (23 Novembre 2022)

C'est bien pour ça que je n'y vais pas.
Ce qui me.conforte dans mon choix c'est de croiser des hypocrites qui me disent ah ben tu viens plus au relai alors que j'y suis allée 2 fois y a 10 ans.


----------



## nanny mcfee (23 Novembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Nanny j'ai déjà maintes fois raconté sur ce forum mes déboires avec la ramette de mon village il y a quelques années ! j'ai essayé d'y retourner par la suite 2 fois (pas plus) la nouvelle ramette (l'autre m'ayant mis la misère et fait avoir un avertissement par la PMI qui sont arrivées à 2 et ne m'ont laissées aucune chance de m'expliquer la parole de la ramette ayant plus de valeur qu'une "pauvre" ass mat bref ... mais j'ai réussi à ce qu'elle parte qd même !) je me suis rendue compte qu'elle avait un CARNET et notait des choses dedans !!! je sais de source sûre que le RAM/RPE et la PMI communiquent entre eux ... alors oui attention à vous chers (ères) collègues à votre comportement et vos paroles dans ce lieu ... 😕😤


j'ai jamais lue ton expérience mais ça m'étonne pas maintenant! j'étais dans un ram ou tout se passait bien arrivé à celuici, on m'a pas intégré du tout , c'est pas grave j'y allais quand même malgré mon ressentie d'exclue

un jour j'avais une enfant pas encore bien adapté (trauma subit chez les parents) qui a répercuté dans sa garde, alors au ram elle a paniquée et s'est mise à criée la seconde l'a suivie lol 

d'habitude quand un enfant crie, on laisse l'assmat géré elle est la seule à connaître l'enfant, là elles m'ont toutes fusillaient du regard d'un air agacé par les cris (ça m'a énervé) et leur ai dit si elles voulaient que je parte, du coup on est partie et tant mieux c'est ce que voulait l'enfant, j'ai retrouvé ça sur mon dossier administratif en disant que j'étais agressive et que l'enfant l'avait ressentie bla bla bla  punaise je suis sous le choc , je le dis et répète sur le forum depuis que je suis arrivée dans cette ville, je me reconnais plus tellement on m'a déstabilisé on a travestie tout mes dires, seule la pmi à mes rdv on sue maintenir mes propos tel que je les avaient dit dieu merci!!! et on reconnu mes propos cohérent et professionnel mais tout le reste que des mensonges je suis dégouté profondément

je vais aussi signalé que je ne veux plus avoir affaire aux deux intervenantes qui sont venues chez moi, c'est bizarre mais elles ont tenues le m^me discours que les parents qui ont portés plainte contre moi et que la maman travaille pour la protection de la petite enfance, elles doivent se connaître.

Cette histoire a tué mon coté naif


----------



## nanny mcfee (23 Novembre 2022)

Titine15 a dit: 


> C'est bien pour ça que je n'y vais pas.
> Ce qui me.conforte dans mon choix c'est de croiser des hypocrites qui me disent ah ben tu viens plus au relai alors que j'y suis allée 2 fois y a 10 ans.


oui des hypocrites à la lèche du ram il y en a , elles condamnes leur propres collègues en pensant avoir des lauriers mais pas du tout!! le jour ou ca va leur tombé sur la tête (ce que je leur souhaite) j'espère qu'elle seront aussi isolé que leur collègues qu'elles ont elles mêmes isolée ces hypocrites et égoistes


----------



## NounouNat2 (23 Novembre 2022)

Nous exerçons, en majorité, dans un milieu féminin et par expérience, un peu de  "masculin" évite bien des problèmes.
Nous devrions, dans un monde idéal, nous entraider, mais au lieu de cela, les jalousies, rivalités, sont fréquentes, mon mari trouve "débile" de se "jalouser la misère".
Bref, pour éviter, certaines jalousies et ce qui pourrait s'en suivre, moi et quelques collègues avec qui je m'entend très bien, ne nous rendons jamais au RPE, mais à la ludothèque et dans une asso, dans la ville voisine.
L'occasion aussi de rencontrer de nouvelles personnes avec qui il n'y a pas de "concurrence"


----------



## Griselda (24 Novembre 2022)

Quelle tristesse pour moi de lire tant de mauvaises expériences. 
Mais je réalise encore plus la chance que nous avons ici pour avoir un chouette RPE et une belle ambiance.

Je me souviens il y a quelques années de cette collègue complètement catastrophée par l'un de ses accueillis qui était particulièrement difficile lors de nos ateliers et très genée par cette attitude elle a voulu s'en aller immédiatement, au contraire, unanimement, nous lui avons témoigner beaucoup de soutient et proposer au contraire de rester pour que cet enfant ne soit pas celui qui dicte le programme de sa Nounou et de ses autres accueillis. Cela a pris des mois mais elle y est arrivée, cet enfant a même fini par accepter de prendre du plaisir aussi lors de l'atelier, et cette victoire n'aurait pas été possible sans l'aide et le soutient de nous toutes. Une victoire commune en somme.

Je souhaite à tous et toutes mes collègues de pouvoir trouver ce soutient, d'autant plus que nous travaillons sinon seule.


----------



## liline17 (24 Novembre 2022)

lors d'une activité de motricité, dans un espace ouvert au milieu de la maison des familles (crèche, halte garderie, consultation PMI et RPE) une collègue parlant très fort a tenu des propos franchement racistes, je lui ai exprimé ma désapprobation, il y avait avec nous, mon mari et une collègue que je connaissais un peu, et que j'appréciais, ma collègue m'a soutenu et nous sommes devenues plus proche ensuite, jusqu'à ce jour, je la sentais sur la réserve, j'ai apprécié le changement.


----------



## nanny mcfee (24 Novembre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Quelle tristesse pour moi de lire tant de mauvaises expériences.
> Mais je réalise encore plus la chance que nous avons ici pour avoir un chouette RPE et une belle ambiance.
> 
> Je me souviens il y a quelques années de cette collègue complètement catastrophée par l'un de ses accueillis qui était particulièrement difficile lors de nos ateliers et très genée par cette attitude elle a voulu s'en aller immédiatement, au contraire, unanimement, nous lui avons témoigner beaucoup de soutient et proposer au contraire de rester pour que cet enfant ne soit pas celui qui dicte le programme de sa Nounou et de ses autres accueillis. Cela a pris des mois mais elle y est arrivée, cet enfant a même fini par accepter de prendre du plaisir aussi lors de l'atelier, et cette victoire n'aurait pas été possible sans l'aide et le soutient de nous toutes. Une victoire commune en somme.
> ...


voilà c'est comme ça que je vois l'esprit d'un ram, je te souhaite de jamais le changé, moi j'en avais aussi un de super je prenais plaisir à y aller,tout tourner autour de l'enfant et aussi d'aidé les collègues en difficulté.


----------



## Marine35 (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, je ne vais plus aux temps d’éveil proposés depuis le Covid. Déjà c’est tous les 15 jours ( 1 mois si vacances scolaires) et la séance dure 45 min. Les enfants n’ont pas le temps de s’adapter et n’y sont pas à l’aise. Il y a des clans, les collègues ne s’occupent pas vraiment de leurs accueillis, elles préfèrent commérer ! Effectivement j’ai remarqué que l’animatrice avait un carnet et je pensais bêtement que c’était pour y cocher les présents mais visiblement c’est possible qu’elle note des informations sur les AM et les enfants mais dans ce cas si c’est le cas, la moindre des choses est de nous informer. Depuis cet été j’ai décidé de prendre davantage mes distances avec le rpe car en peu de temps elles ont donné des informations complètement erronées et farfelues à des p-e.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Novembre 2022)

Moi le RPE a voulu me caser des gamins déjà grands car une collègue ici a été obligée d'arrêter le métier pour raisons de santé ... j'ai dit NON car ses PE n'ont jamais daignés me voir pour l'accueil de leur enfant et l'ont choisie elle donc qu'ils se débrouillent et vu la nounou je ne sais pas comment ils ont été gérés (plusieurs avertissements et des enfants retirés par les parents) !!! appel RPE pareil pour un accueil de 8 jours car l'ass mat avait le COVID (je m'en suis doutée mais l'ai su un peu après par une collègue) alors je ne suis pas bouche-trou !!! garder les meilleurs accueils pour les "copines" non merci ...


----------



## Petuche (24 Novembre 2022)

RPE  RAM et autre je ne m'y suis jamais rendue. Déjà il fallait prendre la voiture et là c'est niette. .. En plus je n'aime pas ce genre de truc où tous les enfants sont mélangés. Je n'aime pas les cancans de certaines personnes. Je suis comme ça et je suis bien tranquille.


----------



## Babou (28 Novembre 2022)

Bien triste tout ça . 
Le relais permet aux enfants de faire des activités, d’apprendre à être en groupe … et aux Assmats de ne pas s’isoler , de rester connecté…
Dans ma ville nous avons une personne ainsi qu’une éducatrice de jeunes enfants qui nous accueillent  2 matinées par semaine en 2 groupes . Bien sûr , il y a des affinités qui se sont créées aux fil des années, ce qui est normal , mais tout cela reste respectueux. 
La personne qui s’occupe du relais , parents-assmats est une personne bienveillante, avec beaucoup d’empathie, jamais je ne l’ai entendu dire du mal de qui que ce soit . Parfois j’entends des collègues se plaindre de tel ou tel parent , et bien jamais elle va prendre parti pour l’un ou l’autre 
elle sait rester neutre . 
Tout dépend de la personne qui tient le relais . 
Il y a des personnes compétentes d’autres non !


----------

